# Sweet piece of ash



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fairly cool weather here for August so I decided to take a walk in the woods looking for blanks. Found a few bits o maple which were nice but nothing to write home about. Then I stumbled across this young ash. Don't know how I'd missed it in previous trips, but I snagged it this time. Not only does it have a natural root crook handle, the handle root turns back on itself like a turned nose. Cant tell if it actually connects back on the handle or just butts up against it. Already drooling to sink the spoke shave/rasps into it. Gonna be a long year of seasoning...


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great natural crook at the very least!


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

wow that will make a great crook handle great find 
why o why can I not find something like that
think when that is dried out and bark striped of the wood grain pattern should be great


----------

